# الرجاء عناوين شركات بيع اجهزة الطاقه الشمسيه بالسعوديه



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أرجو من الاخوه الملمين بالطاقه البديله اعطائي المواقع الالكترونيه للشركات المتخصصه ببيع اجهزة الطاقه البديله خاصة الشمسيه في السعوديه وكم سعرها ان امكن .. وشكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يوليو 2007)

عزيزي 
خلال هذا الشهر سيتم ، بعون الله ، افتتاح مكتب جديد في الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، وسأكون أنا مديره ، وسأنتظر زيارتك في أقرب فرصة لنتعارف وأعطيك كل المعلومات المطلوبة .......


----------



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي عصام نورالدين  ومبروك مقدما .. اتمنى لو تطلعني على عنوانكم الالكتروني وعن اسم مكتبكم ونبذه عن متوسط اسعار الاجهزه الشمسيه ..
ونتمنى ان تكون لكم مكاتب بكل ارجاء المملكه..
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يوليو 2007)

شكراً لك على مباركتك ......
عنواني الحالي ستجده في مشاركاتي على صفحات ( كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ) كم ستجد بعض الأسعار ، وعندما أكون في الرياض سنتحدث عن المزيد . 
يمكنك مؤقتاً الاطلاع على بعض المواضيع في مجال الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ضمن هذا المنتدى ، و ستجد أنني كتبت بعض هذه المواقع وحتى طرق الاتصال بهم .
وإذا كان لديك المزيد من الاستفسارات سأجد وقتاً لأجيبك عنها ..


----------



## مازن Mazen (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي عصام نورالدين على الرد وساقراء مشاركه ( كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ) حالا ..


----------



## المذود (7 مارس 2008)

الأخ عصام أرجو إرسال عناوينك على بريدي الإليكتروني 
لزيارتكم في الرياض


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 مارس 2008)

أخي وصديقي المثنى فواز 

مر زمن طويل ولم نلتق , حتى جمعنا هذا المنتدى المبارك ، وإن شاء الله سنجتمع مع أعضاء المنتدى في الجنة جميعاً.....
ستجد عناويني الحالية في الصفحة الخامسة من موضوع [كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ]
أما عنواني في الرياض فقريباً سأخبرك به ....
لمراسلتي : اضغط الزر الأيسر للمؤشر على اسمي فتفتح لك نافذة فيها ( إرسال رسالة خاصة) واكتب فيها عنوانك وكل ماتريد .


----------



## عمر الهندي (25 أبريل 2008)

اخي عصام 
السلام عليكم 
انا عمر من العراق ساكن دبي ممكن تعطيني اسعار الالواح الشمسيه يعني المنظوه كامله لتوليد من 4 الى 10 امبير 
اذا كانت الاسعار مناسبه سوف اشتري من شركتك كميات كبير 
الموضوع جدي وانشاء الله ماتقصر 
اخوك ابو علي


----------



## عمر الهندي (25 أبريل 2008)

اخي عصام 
السلام عليكم 
انا عمر من العراق ساكن دبي ممكن تعطيني اسعار الالواح الشمسيه يعني المنظوه كامله لتوليد من 4 الى 10 امبير 
اذا كانت الاسعار مناسبه سوف اشتري من شركتك كميات كبير 
الموضوع جدي وانشاء الله ماتقصر 
اخوك ابو علي


عصام نورالدين قال:


> عزيزي
> خلال هذا الشهر سيتم ، بعون الله ، افتتاح مكتب جديد في الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، وسأكون أنا مديره ، وسأنتظر زيارتك في أقرب فرصة لنتعارف وأعطيك كل المعلومات المطلوبة .......


----------



## عمر الهندي (25 أبريل 2008)

واذا امكن ترسلي على الخاص براحتك رقم تلفونك


عمر الهندي قال:


> اخي عصام
> السلام عليكم
> انا عمر من العراق ساكن دبي ممكن تعطيني اسعار الالواح الشمسيه يعني المنظوه كامله لتوليد من 4 الى 10 امبير
> اذا كانت الاسعار مناسبه سوف اشتري من شركتك كميات كبير
> ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (26 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لك أخي عمر الهندي / أبوعلي 

عنواني الحالي ستجده في مشاركاتي على صفحات ( كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ) كما ستجد بعض الأسعار القديمة ....
اتصل بي في سوريا الآن للاطلاع على الأسعار الجديدة........................


----------



## عـابر سبيل (27 أبريل 2008)

في جدة في سوق الجنوبيه فيه 4 محلات تبيع الخلايا الشمسية ولكن حقيقة غاليه ان ذهبت لهم ثم غسلت ايدي من الطاقة الشمسية ههههه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 مايو 2008)

أخي عابر سبيل 
الأسعار العالية في هذه المحلات لا تعني أن الأسعار المنخفضة غير موجودة ، وربما لا تعني أن الجودة عالية أيضاً ..
فإذا سمحت أن تقول لنا ماهي الأسعار وما هي المواصفات التقنية للألواح المتوفرة في هذه المحلات حتى يكون حكمنا عليها : علمياً ............كما نحن دائماً ..!


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (27 مايو 2008)

الاخوه المهندسين استمعت جدا بقراءه المواضيع الخاصه بالطاقه الشمسيه 
ونحن الموزع الرئيسي للوكيل الفرنسي شركه جاك جيوردانو للطاقه الشمسيه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه
مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

م/أحمد المحمدي


----------



## اخر حروف الوفاء (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني جزاكم الله خير ودي اعرف بس ليه حنا العرب نحب الروتين والتطويل والتعريض
واحد سأل اذا ممكن تعطوني اسماء او روابط شركات التي تبيع الواح الطاقه الشمسيه
وكانت الردود مع الاسف الشديد غير مقنعه
بصراحه انا دخلت لكي ابحث عن اسماء شركات تبيع مثل هالمنتجات وتفاجئت بهذه الردود التي لم استفد منها شي
طيب السؤال اذا واحد مستعجل ويريد هالاواح لكن مايدري وين تنباع لازم يعني يقعد يدوالكثيرر في الصفحات 
ويتوه بهالمتاهه اللي مابتنتهي
رجاً اخواني المهندسين والزوار اذا كان في واحد عنده اي معلومه باسماء وعناوين الشركات التي تبيع الواح الطاقه الشمسه ان يذكرها وبدون فلسفه من البعض
وكلم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم
اخر حروف الوفاء
واسف على بعض المصطلحات المستخدمه في الرد التي قد يغضب منها :82:


----------



## اخر حروف الوفاء (14 فبراير 2009)

في بعض الاخطاء الاملائيه ماركزت عليها لاني كنت معصب بصراحه
ارجو منكم العذر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 فبراير 2009)

لا تؤاخذنا يا عزيزي: آخر حروف الوفاء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لقد صادفت صديقي هنا ولابد من أن أتواصل معه ...
في الحقيقة لم أتمكن حتى الآن من الاتفاق مع شخص صالح لفتح المكتب في المملكة ....
إذا كنت تريد عناوين الشركات التي تبيع في المملكة ، اذهب إلى غرفة التجارة والصناعة واسألهم ....
أوساعدني في فتح المكتب ... مرة أخرى لا تؤاخذني - هذه مزحة 

على كل حال سأحاول أن أجد بعض هذه الشركات ..والزميل أحمد المحمدي ربما يعرف ، وربما تجد لديه بعض هذه الألواح الكهرشمسية ........وإذا لم تجد فاتصل بي على البريد في صفحة الملف الشخصي الخاصة بي ..... تحياتي


----------



## رشيد الديزل (15 فبراير 2009)

شركة العيسائي لطاقة البديله ولكاين في جده بطريق مكه القديم وتوجد عنده مالا يخطر ببالك وانتبه يوجد محلين يبيعان الطاقة الشمسية واحد يبيع الوح شمسية وبعض التوابع البسيطة ولمحل الاخر يبيع جمع انوع الطاقه البديله توجد جميع مقاسات الالواح الشمسية من 7w الى 120w وتوجد ثلاجات فريزر تعمل بطاقه الشمسية وتربينات الرياح وكلما يختص بطاقه البديله طبعن الاسعار ليسة رخيصه لانها مكلفة التصنيع وارخص شي فهوا الهندي اما الصيني فذات كفائه رديئة 
واذا تريد موقع شركه على انت فدخل جوجل وسجل شركة المسعود لطاقه البديله


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (15 فبراير 2009)

مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه للطاقه الشمسيه 
الرياض - العليا العام 
م-آحمد المحمدي


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 فبراير 2009)

سجل في جوجل شركة المسعود لطاقة البديلة
او توجد في السعوديه بجدة في طريق مكه القديم اثنين محلات باسم العيسائي لطاقه الشمسيه واحد منهن يوجد به الالوح الشمسيه فقط اما الاخر توجد فيه جميع انواع الطاقه البديلة وهو افضل محل دخلته الى الان في حيات من ناحية التجهيزات التي يبيعها


----------



## magdy_63 (26 فبراير 2009)

اخى يمكن لك الدخول على هذا الموقع 
www.elmsoud.com
شركة المانيه الجنسيه عربيه الاصل متخصصه فى المجال وعلى الموقع ستجد منتجات كثيره جدا 
بصراحه موقع ممتاز


----------



## magdy_63 (26 فبراير 2009)

مؤسسة المسعود الالمانيه للطاقه الشمسيه تشكر لكم حسن التواصل معنا وندعو كافة الاخوه المهتمين بالطاقه الشمسيه زياره موقعنا على الانترنيت 
www.elmasoud.com
كما ان لشركتنا فرع فى القاهره والمركز الرئيسى للشركه فى المانيا اما موقغ الشركه فى القاهره 
www.firstsolar-arab.com
ان هدف الشركه الرئيسى هو نشر تلك التكنولوجيا فى العالم العربى الذى تتوافر فيه العناصر الرئيسيه للطاقه الشمسيه وهى الشمس بكثره فى مجتمعنا العربى


----------



## magdy_63 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فى الحقيفه ايها الاخوه والاخوات انا اتعجب من سياساتنا فى العالم العربى فلقد حبانا الله بكل النعم ومنها الشمسي ففى دراسه اعدها الخبراء الالمان المتخصصون فى منتجات الطاقه الشمسيه وجدوا ان كثافه الشمس التى تسقط على المملكه العربيه السعوديه ودول الخليح فقط تعادل 7 اضعاف كثافه الشمس فى اوربا كلها وبالرغم من ذلك لم تستفد المملكه حتى الان بالشكل الصحيح من تلك الطاقه الغير مستغله 
ان العالم المتقدم كله الان يصارع من اجل توفير الطاقه وهى مشكله المستقبل وقد توافرت تلك التكنولوجيا فى المانيا بصوره كبيره حيث ان المانيا هى اكبر منتج فى العالم للطاقه الشمسيه كما ان الصناعه الالمانيه صناعه متقدمه ومتطوره كما انها تمتاز بجودتها التى تفوق كل المنتجات فى العالم 
وخاصه فى مجال الطاقه الشمسيه 
ان كافة الشركات فى العالم الغربى وامريكا لابد وان تحصل على شهاده الجوده فى منتجات الطاقه الشمسيه من المانيا فهى الرائده على مستوى العالم فى هذا المجال كما انها تنتج اكثر من 77% من انتاج العالم فى مجال الخلايا الشمسيه بكافة انواعها 
انا من المهتمين بتلك التكنولوجيا كثيرا وخلال بحثى وجدت ان هناك شركه المانيه متخصصه فى مجال الطاقه الشمسيه ويملكها مصرى فى المانيا www.elmasoud.com
انا ادعو الاخوه المهتمين بتلك التكنولوجيا للتعرف اكثر على هذه المنتجات داخل هذا الموقع وهو مدعم باللغه العربيه ويخاطب المنطقه العربيه فقط بالرغم من ان الموقع بحتوى على ثلاث لغات هى العربيه والانجليزيه والالمانيه 
اننى ارى انه لابد وان نتكاتف جميعا لنشر هذا الوعى وتلك التكنولوجيا فى عالمنا العربى حيث انها طاقه كهربائيه نظيفه ويمكن لك الحصول عليها فى اى مكان فى الارض فهى ليست مرتبطه باسلاك ولاغيره ولا توصيلات حكوميه للطاقه بل يمكن لك اخذها معك فى اى مكان تحتاج فيه الى طاقه كهربائيه سواء كان للاناره او لتشغيل الاجهزه 
ان فى اطلاعكم على منتجات الشركه المذكوره تجدون منتجات خاصه للرحلات وهو مايدل على ان تلك التكنولوجيا تطورت تطورا كبيرا 
شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## pajero (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

يا اخوان ابغى لوح شمسي 40 واط بدون منظم بكم القى سعره في الرياض او جدة مع الشحن وبدون شحن ؟

شكرا لكم


----------



## الطاقة الشمسية (16 مايو 2009)

اتصل علينا على العنوان الموضح بالصفحة ادناه و سنقوم بخدمتك حالا.

www.taqana.com.sa​ 


شركة التقانة العصرية​


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (18 مايو 2009)

Sunny World Comp.
شركه الالمانيه للطاقه الشمسيه 
الرياض -الامام سعود بن عبد العزيز
م/أحمد المحمدي


----------



## mohmed59 (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه الموضوع هذا مهم في مثل وقتنا هذا فرجائي تكونون صريحين وواقعيين بعدين عن الفلسفه
وتقبلو تحياتي,,,,,


----------



## ahmedhamam13 (20 يونيو 2009)

هذه اكبر شركه موزع انظمه طاقه شمسيه فى السعوديه 
www.national-solar.net


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

هذه بعض الشركات المصنعة


----------



## mknworld (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجموعة البدائل الراقية لكل مايخص الأجهزة التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية*



مازن Mazen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> أرجو من الاخوه الملمين بالطاقه البديله اعطائي المواقع الالكترونيه للشركات المتخصصه ببيع اجهزة الطاقه البديله خاصة الشمسيه في السعوديه وكم سعرها ان امكن .. وشكرا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يشرفني ان اكون عضو بهذا المنتدى الرائع وقد كنت اتصفح النت ووجدت هذا الاستفسار واحببت ان ابدأ اول مشاركة لي بأن اكون طرف مساعد للوصول الى شركة متخصصة ببيع كل ما يخطر ببالك من أجهزة وغيرها تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية 

هذا الموقع


http://www.albdail.com/



تقبلوا مروري


----------



## waleed312 (16 يناير 2010)

i`am trying to establish a new business in egypt so if any body could help to implement these project by a direct way with me pl`s confirm me


----------



## جاسر الاصفر (21 يناير 2010)

*نحن شركه مختصه في جدّه\السعوديه*

نحن وكلاء مصنع متميز بتكنولوجيا يابانيه لتصنيع الواح الطاقه الشمسيه بقدرات مختلفه 
www.al-sana.com


----------



## بزنس مان عمان (30 يناير 2010)

في شركه اسمها البدائله اتوقع في جده 
هل احد منكم يعرفها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

mknworld قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يشرفني ان اكون عضو بهذا المنتدى الرائع وقد كنت اتصفح النت ووجدت هذا الاستفسار واحببت ان ابدأ اول مشاركة لي بأن اكون طرف مساعد للوصول الى شركة متخصصة ببيع كل ما يخطر ببالك من أجهزة وغيرها تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية
> 
> ...


 


بزنس مان عمان قال:


> في شركه اسمها البدائله اتوقع في جده
> هل احد منكم يعرفها


 

الأخ بزنس مان عمان 
لم اسمع بالشركة ولكن رابطها موجود بالمشاركة أعلاه .
​


----------



## محمد عايض النفيعي (2 مارس 2010)

يوجد لدينا الواح الطاقة الشمسية باسعار جيدة

اللوح 100 وات 1600 ريال 

كما يوجد لدينا ثلاجات تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية مباشرة 12فولت دي سي

ويوجد لدينا سبوت لايت منخفض الاستهلاك 3وات فقط

وكشافات 12 وات فقط

ويوجد لدينا منظمات و محولات 

للاتصال و المراسلة 

www.sassem.net


----------



## ورد الإمام (29 مارس 2010)

آغاكو​


نظام تسخين الماء بالطاقة الشمسية


Solar water heating system​


وتحت شعار الطاقة الشمسية للجميع ​


تحصل على جهاز الطاقة الشمسية آغاكو بالتقنية الألمانية​



وسعر الجهاز يبدأ من ..... ؟​



حائزون على شهادة الجودة من المعهد العالي للعلوم التطبيقية والتكنولوجية​


مواصفات الجهاز​


1: صديق للبيئة وصحي 100%​


2: كفالة حقيقية لمدة 7 سنوات علما بأن عمر الجهاز 25 عاما​


3: دارة مغلقة لحماية الجهاز من التكلس والصقيع​


4: أنابيب نحاس أحمر وربي _ عزل فوم حقن _ بلور أوربي _ برواز المنيوم _ أنابيب مفرغة ( فاكتيوم توب )​


5: أحجام وقياسات متعددة للاستخدام المنزلي _ مشافي _ فنادق _ مطاعم _ مسابح​


6: الدراسة مجانية لكل من الفنادق _ المشافي _ الشركات الصناعية​


7: خزان مزود بفتحة للسخان الكهربائي ( احتياط لفصل الشتاء )​


للاستعلام والاستفسار​


سورية _ حماة _ شارع العلمين جانب صيدلية النضال ​


  *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## وائل الحمزاوي (21 مايو 2010)

الواح الطاقة الشمسية 
 شركة داخل دبي متخصصة انواع ا لواح الطاقة الشمسية بمواصفات عالمية وبسعر مغري


----------



## وائل الحمزاوي (24 مايو 2010)

شركة داخل دبي متخصصة في مجال الواح الطاقة الشمسية بمواصفات عالمية وبسعر مغري


----------



## ،، أبا محمد ~ (24 مايو 2010)

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته _

_الشكر لصاحب السؤال الذي فتح هذا الموضوع _

_و جزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم بمعلومة أفادت القراء و الاعضاء _


_من جهتي دخلت الموضوع لاني مهتم بالطاقة الشمسية و استخداماتها و الاستثمار بها _


----------



## A7MD-PS3 (4 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم أنا حبيت أعرف حاجه مهما في الخلايا الشمسية المقاسات هل في مقاس بهذا الحجم من7 سنتي الى 10


----------



## A7MD-PS3 (4 أغسطس 2010)

وأبغا أعرف كم الاسعار و أش أسم الشركات المتخصصة في كل مكان مو شرط في السعودية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 أغسطس 2010)

الزميل أحمد .......
يوجد مثل هذه الخلايا ، وكل خلية هي عبارة عن لوحات مستقلة و ربما تتضمن عدة خلايا .....
السعر تقريباً 4,5 دولار ........
ويمكننا تقديمها لك ...... بكل تواضع ..


----------



## حسن59 (10 أغسطس 2010)

اخى عصام نور الدبن 
كيف حالك؟ أنا آسف للتأخير في الرد

سأشرح لك اختراع متوسطة الحجم 
: الوصف 
لكل آلة يشغل اثنين من التوربينات كوحدة واحدة على نفس الجهاز 
أبعاد الجهاز (القاعدة 16.5 م * 8 م) ، (الارتفاع : 4.5 م) 
هناك مسافات في الجهاز هو حوالي 50 ٪ من الحجم الكلي للجهاز 
الجهاز يعمل بشكل مستمر ، ونحن لا يمكن وقفها إلا عندما نحتاج لصيانة الجهاز 

الجهاز يعمل دون أي الكهرباء والوقود ، والبطاريات أو أي مصدر خارجي. 
وسوف يتطلب الجهاز إلى مصدر طاقة خارجي لتشغيل أول مرة لبضع دقائق ومن ثم سيتم تشغيل الجهاز في حد ذاته ، وبعد ذلك يمكننا فصل مصدر خارجي 

لقياسات الكهربائية ، وأنا لست متخصصا في هذا المجال 

عزم الدوران : 
القوة المؤثرة على التوربينات 3000 كلغ 
الذراع الطويلة التوربينات 1.5 متر 
القوة = 3000 * 9.80665 = 29419.95 ن / م 
عزم الدوران = 29419.95 * 1.5 = 44129.925 ن / م 
مجموعه 2 توربينات = 44129.925 * 2 = 88259.85 ن / م 
هذا الرقم هو الناتج النهائي لجهاز واحد (88259.85 م / نيوتن) 

الضرر : الجهاز لا ينتج أي ضرر لأنه مصنوع من مواد أولية صديقة للبيئة ، وكذلك لم يفعل أي صوت 

الجهاز ككل لا يتضمن المغناطيس ، ولكن هناك قطع مغناطيسية في وحدات التحكم الكهربائية 

الجهاز يبدأ في العمل من قبل قوة خارجية إلى وحدات التحكم ، وذلك لبدء التشغيل وبعد ذلك سنقوم توصيل الكابلات الكهربائية ومصدر خارجي ، ثم يعمل الجهاز اعتمادا على الطاقة التي ينتجها الجهاز الذي لا يتجاوز 1 ٪ إلى 2 ٪ من إجمالي الطاقة المولدة 

سيقوم الجهاز توقف عندما قطع التيار عن وحدات التحكم ، من أجل وقف القوة المؤثرة على توربينات 

ملاحظة : 

ويمكن للجهاز أن تضخيم بطريقة أفقية لزيادة عزم الدوران لكل جهاز. 
ويمكن للجهاز أن تضخيم بطريقة رأسية لزيادة عدد التوربينات. 
يمكننا أن تضخيم حجم الجهاز لزيادة عزم الدوران وعدد من التوربينات. 
ويتكون الجهاز من المواد الخام الرخيصة. 

(وأنا أملك اختراع أخرى لتوليد الطاقة النظيفة ، ويعمل عن طريق مغناطيس العادية وتعمل من تلقاء نفسها وانها المتقدم في أكاديمية البحث العلمي وأنا في انتظار للحصول على البراءة في الأيام المقبلة ، وسوف نناقش أيضا أنه عندما نجتمع معا )


----------



## مشاري المطيري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى عصام نور الدين لوسمحت رقم جوالك او ايميلك اريد ان ازورك فى مكتب بالرياض ولاكن انا جديد فى المنتدى وعجزة ارسل لك رساله خاصه امل اعطائي رقم هاتفك وشكرا لك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أهلاً بك يا أخي مشاري المطيري

أرجو منك أن تفعل مايلي : 
1- ضع المؤشر على اسمي حتى ترى شكل اليد والاصبع 
2- اضغط زر الفأرة اليساري فتظهر لك نافذة 
3- اختر الملف الشخصي 
4- ستظهر لك إطاراً جديداً
5- ستجد فيه بعض المعلومات عني ، وفيها بعض القوائم - 
6- اختر منها : معلومات الاتصال 
7- ستجد عنواني على المواقع الالكترونية المعروفة ------------ اتصل بي 
سأساعدك بما أستطيع ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا حالياً في سوريا ولكن يمكن الاتصال بمندوبنا في المملكة وهو سيصل من سوريا إلى جدة بعد عدة أيام قبل العيد ....
كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير


----------



## aati badri (30 ديسمبر 2010)

عدنان عزالدين قال:


> نقوم بتوريد وتركيب الطاقه الشمسيه -مؤسسة بالعبيد -سولار برنس (عدنان عزالدين)www.saudiasolarprince.com شارع الريل تحت فندق الوطن لمزيد من المعلومات في موقعنا على الانتر نت


 سلام عزالدين
اسأل عن مضخات بالطاقة الشمسية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2010)

عدنان عزالدين قال:


> بطاريات جاقه طويلة العمر من سولار برنس مؤسسة بالعبيد للطاقه الشمسيه وثلاجات 12 فولت سعة 100لتر و312لتر في معرضنعا بشارع الريل تحت فندق الوطن المسئول عدنان عزالدين
> 
> 
> سعر اللوح 650 ريال في شارع الريل تحت فندق الوطن من سولار برنس مؤسسة بالعبيد (عدنان عزالدين)www.saudiasolarprince.com
> ...


 

تم حذف مشاركتين لك لإحتوائها على أرقام هواتف 
وهذا مخالفة صريحة للقوانين .. نرجو ملاحظة ذلك . 

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 يناير 2011)

السيد عاطي البدري 

يتوفر لدينا ماتطلبه 
اكتب العمق المطلوب والاستطاعة المطلوبة ، وسنتكفل بالباقي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 يناير 2011)

على فكرة 

لا يتوفر مضخات شمسية لعمق أكبر من 180 متراً أو غزارة أكبر 2.5 مترأ مكعباً قي الساعة
وإذا دعت الحاجة فيلزمني المزيد من البيانات الجغرافية والبنيوية عن المشروع وسأضطر إلى إجراء دراسة للمنظومة الجديدة.


----------



## التقنية للاستشارات (15 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء ارسال اسم المورد الموجود بدبي


----------



## التقنية للاستشارات (15 فبراير 2011)

وائل الحمزاوي قال:


> الواح الطاقة الشمسية
> شركة داخل دبي متخصصة انواع ا لواح الطاقة الشمسية بمواصفات عالمية وبسعر مغري


الرجاء ارسال اسم المورد


----------



## esaf yasser (29 يونيو 2011)

للتواصل

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
شكرا

ملاحظة : للتواصل مع العضو esaf يمكن ارسال رسالة على الخاص


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 يونيو 2011)

للتواصل

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
شكرا

ملاحظة : للتواصل مع العضو esaf يمكن ارسال رسالة على الخاص


----------



## amgedgoga (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا ومقترح*

شكرا جدااا للديزل يشكل خاص ولجميع المشاركين بشكل عام
لقد بحثت مطولا في هذا الموضوع هو بالفعل مكلف جدا ولكن بالحسابات فانت تدفع تكلفة الكهرباء لمدة ما بين 7 و10 سنوات الي الامام مقدما وبعد ذالك فانك تحصل عليها مجانا
لابد ان تراعي التكاليف الرفايع او التكاليف البسيطة ولكنها تجمل في النهاية
اذا كنت في منطقة ترتفع فيها الكهرباء الحكومية او ترتفع عليها الضرائب

* اقترح عليا بعض الزملاء عدم استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لكامل المنزل واستخدامها في وحدات معينة تستخدم بصفة دائمة كبعض الاضاءات والثلاجة فذالك يقلل كثيرا من تكلفة الواح الطاقة الشمسة مع امكانية التوسع مستقبلا فيها اضافة الي عدم وضعك في شريحة استخدام اعلى.
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## fuadalnasseri (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام ارى اننا بدءنا نتعامل مثل ما يعمل الطبيب يعالج المريض نصف علاج ثم يعطيه عنوان عيادته حتى يكسب ... فأنا مع الاخ السائل انه لم يستفيد هو ولا أحد ....وارى المجدي ان من معه تجربه لتركيب يرد على الاخ بتكاليفها ثم ان كان يعمل في هذا المجال يعطيه عنوانه ...... مجرد رأي


----------



## bilale2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم مازن
لدية تجربة متعددة في تمديد الزبائن بمنتجات الطاقة الشمسية و تركيبها بالمغرب وخارجه مع أمكانية التصدير لكل دول
فأن أحتجة الى أي معلوات عن أي مكونات مولدالطاقة الشمسية فانا في الخدمة كما يمكنك مراسلتي على آيمل المنتدى
في القريب العاجل سأطرح مواضيع تخص الاستتمار في هذا المجال .
و إلى القاء دمتم في حفظ الله


----------



## bilale2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي مازن أعطيك هذا الموقع لمعرفة جودة المكونات مع بعض المشاريع المنجزة
www.tenesol.com


----------



## رضا على زهران (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين يا اخواني علي معلوماتكم القيمه


----------



## دانة السنام (7 يونيو 2012)

أخي الكريم نحن مؤسسة دانة السنام لبيع منتجات الطاقة البديلة ( الخلايا الشمسية ) موزع معتمد لشركة فلاديلفيا ولدينا اسعار مخفظة جدا للتواصل الايميل [email protected]


----------



## دانة السنام (7 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نحن مؤسسة دانة السنام في الرياض لبيع منتجات الطاقة الشمسية لدينا الواح خلايا شمسية مونو كريستال 150 w بسعر مخفض جداً 1700 ريال للتواصل الايميل : [email protected]*​


----------



## دانة السنام (7 يونيو 2012)

نحن دانة السنام لبيع منتجات الطاقة الشمسية في الرياض للتواصل : [email protected]


----------



## دانة السنام (9 يونيو 2012)

مؤسسة دانة السنام لبيع منتجات الطاقة الشمسية - الرياض ايميل : [email protected]


----------



## دانة السنام (12 يونيو 2012)

نحن دانة السنام لبيع منتجات الطاقة الشمسية لدينا الواح شمسية مونو كريستال 150 وات بسعر 1700 ريال الرياض للتواصل يميل ; [email protected]


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (7 يوليو 2012)

معلومات قيمة 
شكرا لكم 

تحية وسلام


----------



## MASE (16 مارس 2013)

أهلا" بالجميع ...تابعونا على تويتر ...كل ما هو جديد ..منتجات الطاقة الشمسية بين يديك[email protected]


----------



## NSRELC (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
تم بعث رسالة الى الايميل دانة السنام,ارجو التواصل.


----------



## HANI-YEMEN (1 أبريل 2013)

Saudi Renewable Power CO.
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia-Riyadh
Telefax: +966 1 2311173
Mobile: + 966 5 98232456


----------



## musab bokhary (14 مايو 2013)

إبحث في قوقل


----------



## دواعي إنسانيه (25 يونيو 2013)

وكل الردود من ثمان صفحات لم تفيده بشيء ، لتكن بيننا شراكه وتعاون بعيده عن التجارة ، لنجعل الهدف واضح وهو التكاتف سويا لما فيه منفعه للأسم الذي حمله المنتدى ( العرب)


----------



## دواعي إنسانيه (26 يونيو 2013)

وائل الحمزاوي قال:


> شركة داخل دبي متخصصة في مجال الواح الطاقة الشمسية بمواصفات عالمية وبسعر مغري



ممكن عنوان الشركة لو سمحت


----------

